# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  first wanderings into map making,

## SimonTodd

This first try at a map is based on a campaign map I am running. It's my first attempt at winging it after I tried and got confused by Ascention's wonderous Atlas Tutorial



Quite pleased though its rough and needs all those refined graphic details that you guys are so good at

----------


## generalhead

Wow nice. The colors are near perfect on the map.
The land has a blur on it though that seems a little  not natural.
For a first attempt this is really good.

----------

